# The new Franco Fagioli CD?



## PrimoUomo (Jul 7, 2013)

I'd just heard Franco Fagioli's new CD, Arias For Cafarelli. 







It contains some good and interesting music, but best of all is Franco Fagioli's singing. He is prehaps the best countertenor i'd ever heard! His coloratura is perfect and his range impressive. My favorite track is "Passaggier che sulla sponda", an aria by Porpora. And good for me, there are no over-recorded Händel aria on this CD.

Any thoughts?


----------

